# Chick with neck problem!



## HodgesParadise (Jan 25, 2014)

I picked up 6 silver laced wyandotte chicks yesterday. Today I noticed one of them behaving strangely. It continues to eat and drink normally and otherwise, her behavior is not out of the ordinary. But she is holding her head to one side of her body and it seems to be affecting her balance. None of the other chicks are bothering her. I have never seen this before so I am hoping someone can tell me what is up.

Jenn
www.facebook.com/HodgesParadise.com


----------



## HodgesParadise (Jan 25, 2014)

Here are our new chicks!

Jenn
www.facebook.com/HodgesParadise


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Pic of the chick you have questions about, please. They can be very informative. 

The chick in the upper left pic appears a bit off.


----------



## HodgesParadise (Jan 25, 2014)

There is a picture of her sleeping, eating, running & standing...all with her head tilted to the side. Sorry for the funky colors, they're under the red light and this filter seems to be the easiest for seeing them.

Jenn
www.facebook.com/HodgesParadise


----------



## HodgesParadise (Jan 25, 2014)

Let me add, that she does not seem to be in distress at all. She is otherwise completely normal acting.

Jenn
www.facebook.com/HodgesParadise


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Try giving her a drop of Polyvisol vitamins a couple of times a day to see if she straightens up. It might be a vitamin deficiency. Its hard to know for sure when they are that young.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Is it possibly wry neck? I'm not quite sure how to explain it , sorry. Maybe somebody else knows how to explain. If not maybe google or bing it whatever you use. Sorry for not being a big help


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## HodgesParadise (Jan 25, 2014)

I googled wry neck and everything I have seen so far seems to be more extreme than what she is doing. It could be a mild case (is that possible?) but I will be giving her polyvisol and I am still researching other treatments in the case that it is wry neck...mostly just vitamins and separating her. However, I am worried she won't do well alone. She doesn't seem to be stressed or bothered by the other chicks at all so I may try to leave her in there, at least until I notice her mood changing.

Jenn
www.facebook.com/HodgesParadise


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

matt_kas said:


> Is it possibly wry neck? I'm not quite sure how to explain it , sorry. Maybe somebody else knows how to explain. If not maybe google or bing it whatever you use. Sorry for not being a big help
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


Matt, most of the time wry neck is caused by a vitamin deficiency so you were not off suggesting it. The issue is the direction, I haven't heard of one going to the side. Its either over the back or between the legs.


----------



## HodgesParadise (Jan 25, 2014)

This one is completely to the side, and always to the left. It is hard to notice in pictures because it seems like she's just making the curious chick face that they all make when they tilt their head to look up out of the brooder at you. It may just be a neurological defect...if so, she will live out her days with the rest of the girls at the farm (laying or not) so long as her quality of life is not affected. I will keep y'all posted. Any other tips, comments or opinions are welcome!!! Thanks for your suggestions!!

Jenn
www.facebook.com/HodgesParadise


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't see any reason to separate. Its recommended when they are really down but that peep doesn't appear to be. Most have it bad and need to be hand fed and watered. 

I've got one that is 8 years old now that suffered a brain injury. She would tuck her head between her legs and roll. In her case it went way beyond vitamins and needed a steroid to reduce brain swelling. This happened at six months of age. I'm telling you that so you know that the outcome for the peep can be very positive and once past this bad spot might go on to be just fine. And in her case to make certain she got food and water and didn't hurt herself had to come in to the house with me. 

The vitamins will not hurt and if it straightens up then you know that's probably what was going on. There is a possibility that this is the low bird in the group and is being shoved away from food. Try to keep an eye out to see if that's what is happening.


----------



## HodgesParadise (Jan 25, 2014)

Good, I don't want to separate her unless I absolutely have to. With it being so cold out (Western Kentucky, it's like 15 degrees outside!!), I have the brooder set up in the house in my utility room so I can check on her frequently. I haven't noticed her being pushed around but I will keep an eye out. Thanks again!!

Jenn
www.facebook.com/HodgesParadise


----------



## Tommyjewell (Mar 5, 2014)

I never get chick with bad necks I get them with bad legs its cute


Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

Are you sure it isn't Newcastle disease? Have you vaccinated them?


----------



## Tommyjewell (Mar 5, 2014)

Do u mean me



Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------

